

A Turing Machine - wallflower
http://aturingmachine.com

======
fernly
Hey, I see this almost every week! It is sitting in the lobby of the storage
building of the Computer History Museum[0] which is in Milpitas, CA.
Unfortunately it is not presently on display to the public; only staff and
volunteer workers go into the storage building. Here's the not very
interesting catalog record[1].

Thank you for posting this; although I have walked by and looked at it often,
and had been told it was functional, I did not realize until I saw these
videos how the erase head worked, or that it draws those well-formed "1" and
"0" characters.

[0] [http://www.computerhistory.org/](http://www.computerhistory.org/)

[1]
[http://www.computerhistory.org/collections/catalog/102682867](http://www.computerhistory.org/collections/catalog/102682867)

------
mhb
A LEGO version: [http://vimeo.com/44202270](http://vimeo.com/44202270)

